# [Hamilton] RMC Ex Cadet Club Annual Meet and Greet



## scriptox (10 Dec 2011)

Hello all, as an applicant to the ROTP for Fall of 2012, I, along with others who have applied through CFRC Hamilton, have received our invitations to attend the RMC Ex Cadet Club Annual Meet and Greet in Hamilton on Dec 19. As threads are used for discussion, let's throw some quick questions into the mix:


If you have received said invitation, drop me a PM! 
Has anyone here attended this Annual Meet and Greet before? And if so, how was the experience?
What are some things you liked? Didn't like?
Any particular things/stories you would like to share?

I look forward to hearing from you all!


----------



## RMCMOM (12 Dec 2011)

As the mom of an exsisting RMC Cadet we attended this event the year she was applying in Vancouver.  She found it a great opportunity as there is exsisting cadets who also attend and can answer any questions you may have.  As a parent of an applicant it also helped us get a feel of what she would be going through.  All around I would highly reccomend this to all.


----------

